
“We should all follow Linus’ example” - bananaoomarang
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/11/we-should-all-follow-linuss-example.html?m=1
======
carsongross
Linus is a treasure. He is a Beethoven-tier genius with zero filter, and not
an ounce of psychopathy, who gave away his life's work for free.

Your average entertainment figure, politician or fortune 500 C-Suiter is a
thousand times bigger asshole than Linus is, they (or their handlers) just
cover it up.

------
exception_e
Linus: "You can disagree with me as much as you want, but during this talk, by
definition, anybody who disagrees is stupid and ugly."

Just a cheeky cherry-picked quote :).

------
esaym
>"his use of power demonstrates extreme humility"

Well perhaps, but isn't that just like saying "it could always be worse"?

Personally, I think he could be just a _little bit_ nicer. But then again, as
a Linux only user, I am glad "crap" code is kept out...

~~~
J_Darnley
I'm mostly ambivalent on the issue though I like watching the drama created
around his statements. I wonder what exactly would you want him to change to
be nicer? Stop swearing, drop the shit into crap, fuck into something else?

~~~
nmwtwswerz
Isn't it obvious? Simply drop the ad hominem and swearing.

~~~
Mithaldu
He doesn't do ad hominems tho.

------
nmwtwswerz
Linus is honest and doesn't try to deceive or paint anyone in bad light. He
will however use strong language; which could be very easily avoided, making
his comments example worthy.

Currently I think the community consensus is to not take the comments too
seriously, which diminishes their effect, the opposite of what Linus is trying
to do with his strong language. If only he did, he would avoid the negative
online press, which preys on clicks, and the target audience could focus on
the arguments made in the comments.

------
mariuolo
I've often wondered if, other than a cultural difference (see "management by
perkele"), there wasn't also a linguistic aspect to it.

I mean, not being a native speaker can warp one's perception of how strong
some expressions are.

~~~
Arnt
As can being a sailor, a typographer or, if I've understood matters correctly,
Australian. Poor foreigners ;)

Linus' real fault is that he's not a committee person. He doesn't accept the
sort of watered-down polite mediocrity that professionals like you and me do
accept. Installing mongodb because some fool in a meeting wants to and
bickering about it would be unprofessional, buying IBM to not get fired (it's
called "hosting at AWS" these days), etc.

------
rabbyte
I'm okay with tolerating verbal abuse as a gesture of compassion but no
fucking way should we characterize this as an ideal. I say it that way to
prove I'm not talking about offensive language, if someone said any of my code
was brain damaged, I would take it as a personal attack. It's not emphasis,
it's cruelty.

~~~
k__
Well, at least he gets his infos in the news quick.

